# Kindle for Kids - new website



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Lynda Wilcox and I write for children as well as adults. I've just set up a new website I'd like to tell you about.

Kindle for Kids at http://bit.ly/rWuP3M is a website designed for children and their parents to find absorbing and exciting books for those in the 6-13 age range. It features stories by new and award winning authors and also lists brief writer biographies. New books are being added all the time and soon we hope to run competitions and giveaways and have the services of the mysterious Random Reviewer!

Please pop over and see us, and if you like the site, leave a comment in the comments box?

We look forward to seeing you soon at Kindle for Kids.

Lynda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lynda, and congratulations on your website! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Lynda, thank you for the information about your site. It sounds great. I'll stop by soon to list my Planet Explorers series, assuming non-fiction is welcome? Good luck with the site!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Site looks great, Lynda.


----------



## dknippling (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet!  My only comment is that it could be prettier--more kid-ish looking.  I've been trying to sort out good ebooks for my daughter, so I'll be back   I'm also sending out a heads-up for some kids' Kindle authors I know.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.

Hoping to 'pretty' the site up in the New Year. I'm aware it neeeds more graphics though my skills in that department are non-existent.

However, we now have 25 great books from adventure tales to science fiction stories via fantasy, ghosts and humour, with more being added all the time.
Do come over and see the updated site soon. http://bit.ly/rWuP3M

We look forward to seeing you.

Lynda


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

I know how you feel, my own website is pretty bland.  To do list for the New Year has it at the top, too. 

Hard to find the time!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello again.

Sadly, I'm still waiting for the new banner to arrive but I hope it will be up by the end of this month (fingers crossed).

In the meantime, I'm happy to report the addition of new books/authors and plans are afoot for our first kid's writing competition. Drop by and see us soon.
http://kindle-for-kids.com


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Our site for children's ebooks has got a whole new look! And we've added a bunch of new books too. So pop over for a visit - you'll be very welcome.

http://kindle-for-kids.com


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Site looks great, Lynda. Well done!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Site looks great, Lynda. Well done!


Phew! Thanks, Kevis, glad you like it, and delighted to feature ' The Legend of Witch Bane' on there.


----------



## Bob Brooks (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Lynda,

I just discovered your new site thanks to KindleBoards.  I am a children's book author and completed your online form.  Hopefully, I can contribute.

Sincerely,

Bob Brooks


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Bob's book (see above post) is now on the site and there's a free short story for younger readers on the front page.

It's only available for the next few days - so hurry along and have a look.

http://kindle-for-kids.com

Thank you.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

The site looks as if it's really taking off, Lynda.  Well done!

I've messaged you


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jemima.

I've recently added more great books. There are over 50 on the site now - everything from Adventure to Zombies, so there's bound to be something to interest and entertain the children. Do pop over, have a look and say hello. You'll be very welcome.

http:kindle-for-kids.com

Lynda


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for including Princelings of the East in Kindle-for-kids!  The second in the series is on special offer today and tomorrow in case anyone wants to take advantage!


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,  I'm a children's book author and our new book is for ages 6-10.  Please tell me how I can submit "Chasing Faeries" to your website.


Thank you, Elaine


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Great site Lynda!  Just a suggestion, but you might want to add an email contact address to the site.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I found where to submit my request to be added to your list of authors.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, it's there - on the 'About' page.

Have received your post E. W. and will reply shortly. Thanks for contacting us.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you Lynda.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wondering if there's anythng I should be doing to help promote the site, Lynda - other than Tweeting it, which I am doing.  Thanks for setting it all up and I hope the traffic on it is going well.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

jemima_pett said:


> Just wondering if there's anythng I should be doing to help promote the site, Lynda - other than Tweeting it, which I am doing. Thanks for setting it all up and I hope the traffic on it is going well.


Hi, Jemima

Traffic to the site is increasing, largely due to new authors wanting to be featured. We are hoping to have a free gieaway competition on the site soon. Watch this space!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

More great books added this week - there's now loads to choose from for exciting summer reads for the kids.

Please have a look at our new Facebook page and stay up to date with what's new, free promotions and so on.

Happy reading, everyone.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the new Facebook page Lynda!  Looks like people are getting busy on it too.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Great website, Lynda! I've just messaged you


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

_Deirdre's Dragon,_ a delightful short story by Deb Logan, is currently free to read on the site

www.kindle-for-kids.com


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Time for another update. There's loads more books now on the site.

Today I've added:

_Not Just For Breakfast Anymore _ by PV Lundqvist. A great story for kids about about a boy and his ... erm ... unusual pet.

And,

_Johnny Graphic and the Etheric Bomb_ by D.R. Martin - a ghostly fantasy for kids of all ages.

Do drop by soon for a terrific selection of kids ebooks. Thankyou.

http://kindle-for-kids.com/


----------

